#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [活動] 【題目】台詞大比拼 第六期【投稿結束】

## wingwolf

規則部分詳見：【台詞大比拼】規則

*投稿開放時間：5月1日至5月20日*

*铛铛铛铛，出題——*

兩只猴子湊在一起，緊張地望著伸入畫面的——人類的手！
他們到底在好奇、害怕還是在想別的什麽呢？

兩只猴子的話，手/手主人的話，*不占過多篇幅*的旁白和畫外音，均可

P.S.
猴子們來自西昌廬山，半野生

----------


## 森野‧獠

阿彌：媽媽你看有人類從樹上摔下去了﹝驚

阿猴：傻孩子那是你爸啊

人類甲：請問我做錯了什麼......

----------


## 幻狼

QB的手(?):來吧~成為魔法少女就可以實現你一個願望了喔

猴A:真的嗎!?我想真真正正變成野生的可以嗎?
猴B:.....(呆

QB的手(?):奇蹟我也可以引發喔

猴B:那麼代價呢?

QB的手(?):天天被觸(R   Y!)

猴AB:死變態!(後退

以上QB以人的姿態出現請不要見怪

----------


## 月光牙狼

阿北(左):報告報告 有不明觸手侵入地盤!!

阿七(右):不是拉阿北 那個應該是....應該是新品種的手型香蕉 可以吃拉

阿北(左):可是...既然是香蕉你怎麼躲的比我還要後面阿!!!

----------


## 大漠之狼

A(左): 那、那是什麼?((後退一步。
B(右): ...他好蒼白。
((手持續靠進..
A(左): 我問你那是什麼!!((急慌。
B(右): 我哪知道阿!!
A(左): 你不會去問他嗎!!
B(右): 你覺得五指山會說話嗎!!((暴怒。
((手的主人掛三條線..

----------


## Guin

阿肥(左 :阿瘦你餓了嘛要不要''甜噗辣?!
阿瘦(右 :可是你看這甜不辣都塞垢,我們小心ㄧ點,免中毒
手 : 開玩笑,只不過指甲最近沒剪吧了

----------


## fwiflof

猴右：老大，他來搶鏡頭了！要怎麼辦！
猴左：沒關係，我們靜觀其變，攝影師等一下....
攝影師：我按快門了...
手的主：對不起，我只是扶一下欄杆...

----------


## 野狼1991

小獼:你看,那隻猴子沒有毛耶
小猴:ㄞˇㄜˊ,還白白的,好噁心喔!




(只是為了笑果才用注音文,希望准許(跪
==================
對不起,最近一直在氯化笨和過度反氯化笨XD(倒

----------


## 好喝的茶

左猴一臉驚恐，右猴一臉錯愕。

二猴︰阿爸你去搞脫毛回來之後變得好帥，咱們也要去做！

<hr>
那人大概會淚流滿臉XD

----------


## Silver．Tain

*迷之手：如來神爪!!*

孫悟空(左)：哼!!我不會讓你動我朋友一根猴毛的!!

----------


## 冥獄o玥

手:抽筋了阿，快救我!!!!

右猴:麻嘛!麻嘛!你看那個人在發電耶~~~

左猴:兒子，你沒看到他的毛都被電禿了嗎?

--------------------------
那兩隻猴子還真可愛XD

----------


## 自然農子

猴右：哥，那啥？白斬雞嗎？
猴左：不可以吃，那是泡過漂白水的。
水鬼：泡過水是我的錯嗎！？(悲憤)

----------


## Anfauglir

右：葛…你看那邊有什麼東西伸過來了…。
左：為什麼撥好皮的香蕉會自己上門…（盯）

手主人OS：快來吃我吃我吃我吃我吃我吃我

----------


## wingwolf

5月20日已過，*投稿結束* 

非常感謝大家的踴躍參與 
那麽接下來請到【投票】區 
爲自己喜歡的台詞投上一票吧^^

----------

